# Semperfido, Yemen style



## Ranger Psych (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/middleeast/yemen-unrest/index.html

Why can I picture the Commandant flipping his desk hearing about US Marines surrendering their weapons.....


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2015)

Holy shit...


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/middleeast/yemen-unrest/index.html
> 
> Why can I picture the Commandant flipping his desk hearing about US Marines surrendering their weapons.....



That is their job.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2015)

I was there in June. I would highly doubt the Marines surrendered Any of their equipment. I don't want to give out too much information but in transit, and at the airport, we had plenty of security that wouldn't have allowed the Houthis access to us or our equipment. 
As for the vehicles, they are all the State Depts and I figured that they did just drive them to the airport and abandon them since there's no where left to keep them. I was kinda hoping all the cool local embassy guards would have been able to keep them.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd like to believe that the only way they'd surrender their weapons to a bunch of chaw chewing jackasses would be if they'd been ordered to. And I can't believe any Marine NCO or Officer would give that order unless under pressure by DoS.

Seriously, would you give it up to a bunch of assclowns in a Toyota?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to follow this one for a while and see what really happened.  I still remember the day in boot camp I gave my weapon do a D.I. from another platoon because he asked for it (demanded it).  Jesus did I pay for that.


----------



## Brill (Feb 11, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/11/middleeast/yemen-unrest/index.html
> 
> Why can I picture the Commandant flipping his desk hearing about US Marines surrendering their weapons.....



Shows you just how far gun control has gone.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Where's Mad Dog when we need him????


----------



## pardus (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm sure it's not the first time, and sadly won't be the last.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2015)

This makes me sad tonight.

Semper Fi boys, Semper Fi.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm so sick of media outlets posting new headlines with false information and without the complete story just so they can post it "first".


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 11, 2015)

With all the months we had prior to this, when everyone in the world KNEW that the evac was going to happen, the absolute BEST plan we could come up with was "Argg! Destroy all the things!!" and fly out COMAIR?  wtf


----------



## pardus (Feb 11, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> With all the months we had prior to this, when everyone in the world KNEW that the evac was going to happen, the absolute BEST plan we could come up with was "Argg! Destroy all the things!!" and fly out COMAIR?  wtf



A slightly better plan than Benghazi... Slightly.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 12, 2015)

According to Jen Psaki, she expects the Houthis to take care of our embassy while we are away. 































Who in the fuck gave birth to these people??????????


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 12, 2015)

Centermass said:


> According to Jen Psaki, she expects the Houthis to take care of our embassy while we are away.



I'll bet Mrs. Psaki seriously regrets passing up the sale at the abortion clinic every time Jen runs her ball washer on national TV.


----------



## CDG (Feb 12, 2015)

A Marine official not authorized to discuss the situation says that no operational weapons were left behind: http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...apons-left-yemen-embassy-evacuation/23250263/

I still don't see why they didn't send the weapons home.  They don't have a better contingency plan than destroying them?


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 12, 2015)

From talking to my buds who did Embassy duty, the DOS is generally pretty much soup sandwich and the Marine contingent is on the bottom of the shit hill.

They are not very surprised by these events.  Marines getting shafted, again.


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm sure there was enough of them to fill the plane, they should have taken the weapons with them and told anyone that argued; "WTF are you going to do? We are the Fuckin MARINES!  -drop mic- ".


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I'll bet Mrs. Psaki seriously regrets passing up the sale at the abortion clinic every time Jen runs her ball washer on national TV.


 

Classic. 



RackMaster said:


> I'm sure there was enough of them to fill the plane, they should have taken the weapons with them and told anyone that argued; "WTF are you going to do? We are the Fuckin MARINES!  -drop mic- ".


 
There it is. Chesty is doing backflips at Christ Church Cemetary. :wall:


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2015)

Chesty wouldn't be alive today because his heart would have given out a long time ago. His last words would be something like "What's a retrograde?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 13, 2015)

I reached out to some friends on this, an unofficial response within HQMC was: this is what happens when they let you leave. . .whereas extraction would have been. . .rough.  

I don't understand that, haven't we been training for embassy extraction since Benghazi?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2015)

"Come back with your shield or on it."  ...or just leave it behind in Yemen, that's cool too.
http://www.havokjournal.com/politics/come-back-shield-just-leave-behind-yemen/


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2015)

ThunderHorse said:


> I reached out to some friends on this, an unofficial response within HQMC was: this is what happens when they let you leave. . .whereas extraction would have been. . .rough.
> 
> I don't understand that, haven't we been training for embassy extraction since Benghazi?



It's not about training it's about what the State Dept dictates can and will happen. Disgraceful actions on the part of the State Dept. They have brought dishonor to the USA and shown the world how vulnerable and weak our embassy's are. This on top of Benghazi is not good at all. I'm not sure I'd want to be working in a US Embassy anywhere in the world right now.


----------

